# Best hardware for Netflix????



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

My mom, (87 years old) has decided she wants to be able to watch stuff on Netflix. So I need some input on what is the simplest device to allow her to stream it.

She has an Apple TV, but the menus confuse her as she won't remember (I say won't because it is just that, she can remember all the settings on her Bernina (high end sewing machine), where Netflix is on the menu system. She also won't look. This is the woman who had to get a new car because she couldn't change the radio stations in her old car that had one of those knobs in the center console that controlled everything.

So Apple TV is out. It can be anything, even a new BR player if there is a button labelled Netflix. I know my Oppo has a button, but she sure doesn't need an Oppo.

At the moment, I am leaning toward the Roku Stick, but can be swayed.

So hit with your best recommendations. 

Thanks.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

If it was me I would go with one of those Smart TV. Ever since I got mine I had not have to use a Roku stick or bluray DVDs player. You could set it up for her and she should be able to run it with minimum amount of trouble.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

What do you mean she can't remember where the Netflix app is? You know you can hide all apps but the Netflix one right? And you can move the apps around and order them as you like as well?

The new Apple TV would let her just talk to it once inside the Netflix app so she wouldn't even have to scroll and look for stuff randomly.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> If it was me I would go with one of those Smart TV. Ever since I got mine I had not have to use a Roku stick or bluray DVDs player. You could set it up for her and she should be able to run it with minimum amount of trouble.


The biggest concern I have with the Smart TVs is that in the past, they've lost access to things. I don't know if Netflix has been one of them, but YouTube has been one, and I don't know if there is any risk with Netflix, but a new TV is a fairly big investment compared something like a stick.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

The newer Roku remotes have a Netflix button on the remote. But once in Netflix, will she be able to navigate to what she wants to watch?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

trh said:


> The newer Roku remotes have a Netflix button on the remote. But once in Netflix, will she be able to navigate to what she wants to watch?


I would hope so.

The problem with her Apple TV is that even though it is menu based, the "Menu" button just takes you out 1 level, and not directly to the Main Screen. That is where she gets lost. So if it ever gets somewhere she has never been, she wouldn't be able to get back out. She has a mental block on these things and does most navigation by rote. She for some reason has never been able to grasp the menu concept where you have to read and process where you want to go next. For example, if she looks though the DirecTV Guide and sees something she wants to watch, she exits out of the Guide and enters the channel number. Even though I have shown her too many times to count that all she has to do is press the Select button.

I'm not sure if this will even work because she keeps asking where she can find their schedule. I think I finally explained it that Netflix was a huge TiVo (she still calls all DVR's Tivo) and they she could pick and choose what she wanted when she wanted. Then it didn't look like a Playlist, so I may have failed.

I did see the Netflix button on the Roku remote which is why I am leaning towards it. I may get one to try out first. But it will involve reteaching her how to change inputs on the TV.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Good luck with this.

We have an Amazon Fire Stick, a smart TV and a three different Rokus (only two in use right now). No experience with Apple TV and I never could get my Chromecast to work, so I sent it back.

Of these three, I think the Roku would be best, but from your description, I think you'll be spending a lot of time on the phone walking her through her system.

Have you thought about a programmable remote? I have a Harmony that I've programmed so one button turns on the Roku, turns on the TV and changes the TV's input to the Roku. Same with watching TV or watching a movie (which turns on the DVD player).


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

trh said:


> Good luck with this.
> 
> We have an Amazon Fire Stick, a smart TV and a three different Rokus (only two in use right now). No experience with Apple TV and I never could get my Chromecast to work, so I sent it back.
> 
> ...


Funny thing on Harmony's. My in-laws think my remote system is too complicated, I have a fairly simple peanut Harmony. Press Live TV everything comes on, volume through the receiver everything as it should be. Their system requires 2-3 remotes, but somehow they think it's simpler.


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

+1 for Roku


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

trh said:


> Have you thought about a programmable remote?


Been there, done that. Probably have a t-shirt somewhere.

They had a URC MX-880 back when my dad was living. He was hard of hearing so they had an AVR with the center channel speaker up by his head. I used the MX-880 to control everything. But mom likes the white DirecTV remote and doesn't want to go back to the other one.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Been there, done that. Probably have a t-shirt somewhere.
> 
> They had a URC MX-880 back when my dad was living. He was hard of hearing so they had an AVR with the center channel speaker up by his head. I used the MX-880 to control everything. But mom likes the white DirecTV remote and doesn't want to go back to the other one.


For sheer ease of use, I'd highly recommend the Fire TV box. The remote is the simplest to use of any streamer I've ever used. I just bought the new Apple TV box and really like it but it's a complicated little bugger and you can't beat the Fire TV for simplicity.

Rich


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

The Netflix app on iPads is very easy to navigate and works well for folks with sight issues.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> For sheer ease of use, I'd highly recommend the Fire TV box. The remote is the simplest to use of any streamer I've ever used. I just bought the new Apple TV box and really like it but it's a complicated little bugger and you can't beat the Fire TV for simplicity.
> 
> Rich


If the Fire TV box interface is anything like the Fire TV stick, I'd have to disagree.

The interface on the Roku is much easier to use and understand than the Fire Stick IMHO.

And between the two remotes, I think the Roku with its labeled arrows will be easier for your 87-year-old mother to understand than the wheel on the Amazon remotes. And a more comfortable fit in her hands (possibly). See attached graphic of both remote.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I have watched Netflix with an AppleTV, an Amazon Fire Stick, a smart TV set, and on my computer. I find the AppleTV menu system easy to follow. I have not used Roku.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I have watched Netflix through apps on an Amazon Fire Stick, a Dish Network Hopper, a Roku Stick, and a Samsung Smart TV. I'm not sure I remember any significant differences once inside the Netflix app. Obviously each has its settings and menu processes to get to the Netflix app. Once set up properly, the easiest to use to get to any streaming app is the Roku.

As I slowly make my way to May 1, 2017 when I plan to "cut the cord" (which is a silly term since my satellite dish is not connected to a cord while my internet service is), I just ordered a Roku 3 box. I really like the Roku Stick but want a wired connection to my network.

The front end interface for the Roku is the most straightforward but even more importantly, for what you want the remote is best:










Your mom presumably can get to the point the Roku device screen is displayed and simply press that "Netflix" button. All the Roku remotes have the Netflix button. In fact, if they had one that replaced the rdio button with an Acorn TV button, I could ignore the main menu even though it is straightforward.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I would recommend the 2 or 3 over the stick. Much snappier and include a Netflix button as others have said. 

However, my parents are also in their 80's and are incapable of using any Netflix device or Harmony remote. They can do things they learned to do 10 years ago, but can't do anything new, no matter how simple. This is not a criticism or judgement, just stating the reality.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> If the Fire TV box interface is anything like the Fire TV stick, I'd have to disagree.
> 
> The interface on the Roku is much easier to use and understand than the Fire Stick IMHO.
> 
> ...


I've never had a Fire Stick, but the remote for the Fire TV box is superbly simple to use. The Roku remote is much more complicated. I think.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I have watched Netflix with an AppleTV, an Amazon Fire Stick, a smart TV set, and on my computer. I find the AppleTV menu system easy to follow. I have not used Roku.


The newest Apple TV is kinda sensitive when it comes to the remote. The Fire TV remote is much easier to use. I prefer the new Apple TV box, but you really have to be careful with the remote or you'll be skipping all over the place. The older versions of the Apple TV box were much easier to control with the remotes than the new one is. The new Apple TV box does a lot more than the Fire TV box can, but the remote comparison for the new Roku and the new Apple TV don't touch on how sensitive the Apple TV's remote is.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> The newest Apple TV is kinda sensitive when it comes to the remote. The Fire TV remote is much easier to use. I prefer the new Apple TV box, but you really have to be careful with the remote or you'll be skipping all over the place. The older versions of the Apple TV box were much easier to control with the remotes than the new one is. The new Apple TV box does a lot more than the Fire TV box can, but the remote comparison for the new Roku and the new Apple TV don't touch on how sensitive the Apple TV's remote is.
> 
> Rich


you can still use the older remote (if you have one) with the new Apple TV bix

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> The newest Apple TV is kinda sensitive when it comes to the remote. The Fire TV remote is much easier to use. I prefer the new Apple TV box, but you really have to be careful with the remote or you'll be skipping all over the place. The older versions of the Apple TV box were much easier to control with the remotes than the new one is. The new Apple TV box does a lot more than the Fire TV box can, but the remote comparison for the new Roku and the new Apple TV don't touch on how sensitive the Apple TV's remote is.
> 
> Rich


There is a setting to change the sensitivity of the remote in the menus if you want to try different levels. I think there's three options. I actually went with the fastest myself. But I can see people wanting the slowest too. Default is in the middle I believe.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> There is a setting to change the sensitivity of the remote in the menus if you want to try different levels. I think there's three options. I actually went with the fastest myself. But I can see people wanting the slowest too. Default is in the middle I believe.


Nice box, isn't it?

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Nice box, isn't it?
> 
> Rich


Im loving it. Love Siri on it for finding shows and such. I just want Siri dictation or a keyboard app for my iPhone or iPad for long passwords and such. That ticks me off but since it's a one time thing with apps it's not that big a deal overall.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Im loving it. Love Siri on it for finding shows and such. I just want Siri dictation or a keyboard app for my iPhone or iPad for long passwords and such. That ticks me off but since it's a one time thing with apps it's not that big a deal overall.


I had no intention of keeping mine. I was just curious about how much difference there would be when compared to the older versions, and of course, wanting access to my son's rather large iTunes movie library. The first night I had it I was ready to take it back. Spent the next day reading the online manual and seeing what I could do with it and enjoying the best PQ I've ever had on my 1080p Panny plasma. The inclusion of Siri is an unexpected bonus as is the volume control on the remote that works flawlessly on my Sony AVR. You really have to read the online manual to understand everything this little black box can do.

Rich


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Picked up a Roku 3 at Costco today. It was $20 Off so I will hook it up this evening and give it a try.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Picked up a Roku 3 at Costco today. It was $20 Off so I will hook it up this evening and give it a try.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


Hope it works out.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Picked up a Roku 3 at Costco today. It was $20 Off so I will hook it up this evening and give it a try.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


Should have gotten the new Apple TV box. Blows the Rokus away in so many ways. But, I've never had any luck with Rokus. I've had two of the newest Rokus and as soon as I plugged a Toslink cable in I lost 5.1 sound on both of them. I did find some more about the new Apples, the processor is the same for both the 32 and 64 models. So, if you're just streaming, the cheaper of the two should suffice.

Again, let me repeat this: Never buy anything from the Roku store. I returned the one I bought from them and they received it on November 2nd. Still haven't got the payment. I'm getting ready to file a complaint with PayPal about this. Liars and thieves.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> Should have gotten the new Apple TV box. Blows the Rokus away in so many ways.


According to the first post by the TS, his mother *has *Apple TV but they want something else with a Netflix button on it.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

trh said:


> According to the first post by the TS, his mother *has *Apple TV but they want something else with a Netflix button on it.


The Apple TV has a Netflix button on its TV screen, but of course you have to use the arrow keys to get to it. Apparently that's too much of a process for the older folks. I suspect the new Apple TV remote could respond to a voice command to open Netflix and start a particular show.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Rich said:


> Should have gotten the new Apple TV box. Blows the Rokus away in so many ways. But, I've never had any luck with Rokus. I've had two of the newest Rokus and as soon as I plugged a Toslink cable in I lost 5.1 sound on both of them. I did find some more about the new Apples, the processor is the same for both the 32 and 64 models. So, if you're just streaming, the cheaper of the two should suffice.
> 
> Again, let me repeat this: Never buy anything from the Roku store. I returned the one I bought from them and they received it on November 2nd. Still haven't got the payment. I'm getting ready to file a complaint with PayPal about this. Liars and thieves.
> 
> Rich


Too bad about your experience with Roku. But it's still the most popular streamer by far, and for good reason. Has tons more apps than anyone else, including Apple. And I'm pretty sure the 4 is 4k, while the new ATV isn't. I never use Siri on my phone, so I have no desire to start using it with my TV.

All you had to do to fix your sound is change one setting. No need to send it back over something like that.

I think the OP will be quite happy with his Roku.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> The Apple TV has a Netflix button on its TV screen, but of course you have to use the arrow keys to get to it. Apparently that's too much of a process for the older folks.


That is the problem. If what she wants is not always on the screen, she can't find. For some reason she does not process menu systems very well. So with the ATV, the Netflix button could get to where it is not shown and then she would never find it again.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

A nice use of Roku's is to use then as clients for a Plex server. I rip my optical video media to the hard drive on a computer running the Plex server software. Then I can view the videos on any of my three TV's equipped with Rokus. A bonus is that there are Plex client apps for iPads and lap/desk tops.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

There's plex for the new Apple TV as well. 

And voice is super easy and truly useful on the new appletv. Why anyone won't use Siri is beyond me. It's so easy to use.

I have an older roku and it's nice but being older has a poor interface. I think the newer ones are probably a lot nicer.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I have become very friendly with Siri on Apple's iPad and Cortana on Windows 10. I'm a touch typist but voice is so much easier and faster.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> I would hope so.
> 
> The problem with her Apple TV is that even though it is menu based, the "Menu" button just takes you out 1 level, and not directly to the Main Screen. That is where she gets lost. So if it ever gets somewhere she has never been, she wouldn't be able to get back out. She has a mental block on these things and does most navigation by rote. She for some reason has never been able to grasp the menu concept where you have to read and process where you want to go next. For example, if she looks though the DirecTV Guide and sees something she wants to watch, she exits out of the Guide and enters the channel number. Even though I have shown her too many times to count that all she has to do is press the Select button.
> 
> ...


I forgot what this thread was about when I posted. Sorry.

Rich


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

*pokes head into forum*

Hey, what's going on in here?

Long time no see, folks. Roku 4 is some great hardware so far.

Testing that, the Fire TV 4K and the Shield TV. And the Roku 4 is winning in average performance and WAF. Ping me if you want more details.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> I would hope so.
> 
> The problem with her Apple TV is that even though it is menu based, the "Menu" button just takes you out 1 level, and not directly to the Main Screen. That is where she gets lost. So if it ever gets somewhere she has never been, she wouldn't be able to get back out. She has a mental block on these things and does most navigation by rote. She for some reason has never been able to grasp the menu concept where you have to read and process where you want to go next. For example, if she looks though the DirecTV Guide and sees something she wants to watch, she exits out of the Guide and enters the channel number. Even though I have shown her too many times to count that all she has to do is press the Select button.
> 
> ...


Actually the new appletv remote has a true dedicated home button that brings it all the way to the main screen always with one press.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> *pokes head into forum*
> 
> Hey, what's going on in here?
> 
> ...


I had a bad experience with two Roku 4s. As soon as I plugged in an optical line the Roku wouldn't output 5.1 sound. I've finally acquired a TV set that the ARC feature actually works on and I might try another one since I won't have to use an optical line for it.

What do you think of the Nvidia Shield? I know it doesn't have an optical out port, but I can use the ARC feature for that. Is it worth the money? I know the Roku 4s upscale all content to 2160p, does the NS do the same?

Where have you been?

Rich


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Rich said:


> I had a bad experience with two Roku 4s. As soon as I plugged in an optical line the Roku wouldn't output 5.1 sound. I've finally acquired a TV set that the ARC feature actually works on and I might try another one since I won't have to use an optical line for it.
> 
> What do you think of the Nvidia Shield? I know it doesn't have an optical out port, but I can use the ARC feature for that. Is it worth the money? I know the Roku 4s upscale all content to 2160p, does the NS do the same?
> 
> ...


LOL! Cut the cord entirely, just haven't been around the forums. I'll probably be back more often if we're all gonna debate streaming STBs like I've been testing.

The Shield was great, except for a few oddities: 
1. 5GHz wasn't reliable. I'd drop connection at odd times. it's no more than 5 feet away from the ac access point. 
2. No Amazon Instant app. Kids watch a lot of those shows. This is Amazon's fault, not Android/NVidia
3. Games. Double edged sword. Kids would play NON STOP. No parental lock like I can enforce on their PCs and the Xbox.

The Plex app, however, was pretty but lacked quick seek: on the Roku, where you could tap left or right, and cruise the timeline and see thumbnails? Nonexistent on Android TV. Turns out (according to Plex developers) it's an Android TV design requirement. Which is an odd statement considering how frequently those design docs are disregarded. Instead you get...some odd "slipstream" behavior, where you click left or right, and it accelerates and then you tap the opposite direction to stop. But with no thumbnail preview. Wife said "NO."

Also, couldn't load Play Music and turn the TV off, it would interpret that as a soft off and close the entire AV channel. Roku 3/4 behavior on the same head unit was "OK, still playing audio." Only using the 5.1 via HDMI, no optical down here. Well, optical out from the TV for the Wii for the kids.

It will upscale content gorgeously on a 4K TV (the Nvidia X1 is ridiculously powerful hardware). I still need to get one. I have my eye on the Vizio M series, mostly for the full-screen backlighting vs edge-lit.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

NY Times says this is not the time to invest in a 4K TV. Very few incorporate the new standard for increase color gamut and depth.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> LOL! Cut the cord entirely, just haven't been around the forums. I'll probably be back more often if we're all gonna debate streaming STBs like I've been testing.
> 
> The Shield was great, except for a few oddities:
> 1. 5GHz wasn't reliable. I'd drop connection at odd times. it's no more than 5 feet away from the ac access point.
> ...


Thanx, that pretty much kills the Shield for me. Nuts. Not gonna give up on the Roku 4. Sooner or later those nitwits will realize that having the incompatibility problems with the Samsung 4Ks is a really big mistake.

Rich


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Rich said:


> Thanx, that pretty much kills the Shield for me. Nuts. Not gonna give up on the Roku 4. Sooner or later those nitwits will realize that having the incompatibility problems with the Samsung 4Ks is a really big mistake.
> 
> Rich


At the risk of admitting I haven't read every post in this thread, does the Samsung 4k not have all the streaming apps you want built in?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> At the risk of admitting I haven't read every post in this thread, does the Samsung 4k not have all the streaming apps you want built in?


It has most of them, but I get a better picture using the upscaling BD player and I'd think the same would be true of the Roku 4 if Roku fixes them so they play properly with Samsung 4Ks. For whatever reason (I'm not that technically educated to be able to understand why a streamer that puts out a 2160p signal has better PQ than the built in apps) the 2160p streamers really put out a better picture and this isn't only my subjective opinion, it's been verified by some knowledgeable people who did not believe me and have stood in front of my 4K set and were surprised by how obviously better the PQ is from the upscaling streaming BD players.

Rich


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

I can't remember where I read this, but unlike Roku and Apple TV and similar devices, smart TVs do not update their software. The assumption is that the TV makers would prefer that you buy a new TV for new functionality. It would seem the media cabinet to hide all those boxes and cables is here to stay.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Wilf said:


> I can't remember where I read this, but unlike Roku and Apple TV and similar devices, smart TVs do not update their software. The assumption is that the TV makers would prefer that you buy a new TV for new functionality. It would seem the media cabinet to hide all those boxes and cables is here to stay.


My Samsung updates its OS on occasion and Apps regularly, albeit I have to turn it on.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Rich said:


> It has most of them, but I get a better picture using the upscaling BD player and I'd think the same would be true of the Roku 4 if Roku fixes them so they play properly with Samsung 4Ks. For whatever reason (I'm not that technically educated to be able to understand why a streamer that puts out a 2160p signal has better PQ than the built in apps) the 2160p streamers really put out a better picture and this isn't only my subjective opinion, it's been verified by some knowledgeable people who did not believe me and have stood in front of my 4K set and were surprised by how obviously better the PQ is from the upscaling streaming BD players.
> 
> Rich


Simply put, some of the hardware on the Smart TVs was committed to prior to establishing a true, streaming 4K standard, and don't support the new codecs.

Which is why I put my faith in Roku.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Wilf said:


> I can't remember where I read this, but unlike Roku and Apple TV and similar devices, smart TVs do not update their software. The assumption is that the TV makers would prefer that you buy a new TV for new functionality. It would seem the media cabinet to hide all those boxes and cables is here to stay.


I think that varies with manufacturers. My Panny Smart Plasma TV does not seem to get updates at all. When I bought it it had a funny sound, sounded like soft wailing coming from the panel. I called Panasonic up and they sent out a guy who knew exactly how to fix the problem and when he was done he whipped out a flashdrive and told me he was gonna install the latest update. He said the Pannys don't seem to get their updates over the Net, they have to be installed manually. Really wrecked all the work I had done to fix the PQ, and I still have no idea what that update did, but manual it was and I haven't seen one message from the TV telling me it had received an update for anything since.

On the other hand, my Samsung 4K set is constantly receiving updates and I don't know if any of the Smart features are being updated because we get the updates but get no explanation of what the updates are about.

You might well be right, in your assumption.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> My Samsung updates its OS on occasion and Apps regularly, albeit I have to turn it on.


Does it actually tell you an App has been updated? I get notifications that I've received an update on my Sammy, but no details as to what that update is.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Simply put, some of the hardware on the Smart TVs was committed to prior to establishing a true, streaming 4K standard, and don't support the new codecs.
> 
> Which is why I put my faith in Roku.


My new Samsung 4K 8500 should support the new 4K standards across the board, I would think. Not sure, as always. I tried a Roku 4 on the new set and could get nothing but stereo out of it. In fact, I tried two Roku 4s on the set and had the same result with both of them. I'm beginning to think the Roku 4s were not at fault and that Samsung is the cause of this audio problem. Both Roku 4s worked as they should on my 1080p plasma.

Rich


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Googling for it, yeah it should. Says it supports HEVC codec.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Googling for it, yeah it should. Says it supports HEVC codec.


Need clarification. Need to know what "it" means. I sound like Bill Clinton, no? :rolling:

Rich


----------

